# Old Atlas Master as booster with Power Cab?



## n2deep (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in the planning stage of my new layout after moving cross country. The question I have for a dcc expert is regarding booster power. I have the NCE Power Cab but will likely need a booster for the 6-9 cabs in the plan. I bought a small layout and collection from someone which came with an Atlas Master DCC system. Two parts...generator and commander. Can I slave this in somehow or at least use it as a booster?
Side note-I also plan on using a dedicated laptop with the layout and JMRI. Can the laptop also be used for power?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not familiar with the Atlas DCC but here is
a discussion on their web site related to
adding boosters.

http://www.atlasrr.com/dccstation.htm

It does appear that the Atlas is compatible
with other systems.

You would not, tho, use your present controller
and the Atlas controller. Your present controller
would be fed to both your existing power and
the Atlas from the way I read their
instruction. Observe phasing. (polarity)

If wrong, one of you DCC gurus make the correction.

Don


----------



## n2deep (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. That link describes the options of adding power stations to the atlas dcc which may be the same as adding power the nce power cab. I think the power cab can handle 12 cabs given enough owner. The generator part of this atlas system is the item #335 referenced in the article. The box says output is 15v 3 amp. So is the assumption correct that the power cab can handle more cabs with simply more power? Or is there something special in a booster like the SB5? Which has its own power supply??


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

The Atlas system is not compatable with the NCE system to any degree. The Atlas Generator is strictly a power supply - nothing more. The Atlas Commander is the heart of the system and - being made by Lenz - is only compatable with Lenz components or systems that use the ExpressNet proto-col.

Most all DCC systems use their own propietary proto-cols and are not interchangeable with each other.

Anything connected to the output buss (decoders, signal detection, auto reversers, etc.) are made to be universally used with any system. The systems themselves, are by design, not interchangable.

Mark.


----------



## n2deep (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok so I'll give up that idea of using something from the atlas system. So NCE says the next step is the SB5 smart booster. However they claim it only controls 6 cabs, where as the Power Cab will control 12 (without power limitations). It also says the Power Cab can only handle a max of 3 amps?? And suggests using multiple 2 amp boosters. Can someone explain why they(nce) say this?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark

Thanks for coming to the rescue. I had second thoughts
after I posted.

n2deep

I think you are using the term 'cab' when you are referring to
Locomotives. In the hobby, the term cab usually refers to
the controller, be it main or hand held. 

Generally speaking, if the locos are of fairly recent manufacture
they will each require about .5 amps each when running.

Thus, if you want to run 4 locomotives at the same
time theoretically you would need a DCC power source of 2 amps.

To run 9 locos you would need 4.5 amps.

But keep in mind, we are talking about locos actually
running around the layout, not just idling in a yard.

You could have 9 locos on the tracks, but likely only
2 or 3 running at the same time. That would mean
you would need no more than 1 or 2 amps of DCC
power.

All of the above assumes NON SOUND locos. Sound
locos do require far more current than non sound.

Sometimes theory and actual operation are at odds.
My DCC power supply is rated at 1 amp. I regularly
run 4 and 5 locos at the same time without problem.

So, you can pretty well determine if you need a booster
based on what we have discussed.

Don


----------



## n2deep (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Don. Yes I began to realize my terminology errors with continued reading of the SB5 manual last night. What I really meant was about 6 locomotives with sound and usually 2 controllers, sometimes 3 with a guest. Extra throttles will be iPad mini and or phones through the laptop, usb interface, and JMRI. So part of the original question...can you get any additional power from the laptop itself?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

The only way to get additional "power" to your layout is with a proper Booster designed for that application. It installs between your command station and your track. It's not purely a voltage / current booster, it also carries the DCC signal. A typical power supply does not do this.

Mark.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

And with 6 sound locos you most likely will need
a booster. But again, how many running at one
time? Of course the sound will take current even
when sitting and idling.

The 3 controllers are not that rare. That would be
the master and 2 hand held. Back to the manual for your
system to determine how that is done. With my
Bachmann it is a matter of simply plugging them in.
They use ethernet cables.

Don


----------

